# HOWTO: Silent Fanless FreeBSD Desktop/Server



## vermaden (Jun 7, 2018)

I would like to share an article about building silent fanless desktop/server and also FreeBSD oriented.

𝗦𝗶𝗹𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗙𝗮𝗻𝗹𝗲𝘀𝘀 𝗙𝗿𝗲𝗲𝗕𝗦𝗗 𝗗𝗲𝘀𝗸𝘁𝗼𝗽/𝗦𝗲𝗿𝘃𝗲𝗿
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/06/07/silent-fanless-freebsd-desktop-server/


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jun 7, 2018)

I took the easy way by using my toshiba satellite laptop where the fans don't work on any non windows OS. 

Joking.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 8, 2018)

vermaden 

You can also add Streacom fanless chassis, some manage up to 95w TDP processors with proper ventilation, and Seasonic has a 600w (Titanium level) fanless PSU.


----------



## lasuit (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been running FreeBSD for the past six years on a fanless CappuccinoPc as my desktop.  It has always worked well with no problems.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 8, 2018)

As a long time user of PicoPSU devices I would be wary of AlienExpress version.
Stick with the branded version. They are not that much more.
http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-120-120W-power-kit

I like the Akasa Euler cases. They are half the price of the Streacom.
Don't get me wrong. Streacom is art. I want a case not art.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 8, 2018)

aimeec1995 said:


> I took the easy way by using my toshiba satellite laptop where the fans don't work on any non windows OS.
> 
> Joking.



That is actually a very solid joke. *Sitting with Toshiba Satllite laptop*


----------



## vermaden (Jun 8, 2018)

@ lebarondemerde

Thanks for suggestions, good cases for high end powered setup for more demanding tasks or even a gaming rig in the Mini-ITX case - which I find very appealing for its size versus typical gaming console.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 8, 2018)

FYI.
I have added *UPDATE 1 – Motherboard with ECC RAM Support* to the article.


----------



## balanga (Jun 8, 2018)

vermaden said:


> I would like to share an article about building silent fanless desktop/server and also FreeBSD oriented.
> 
> 𝗦𝗶𝗹𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗙𝗮𝗻𝗹𝗲𝘀𝘀 𝗙𝗿𝗲𝗲𝗕𝗦𝗗 𝗗𝗲𝘀𝗸𝘁𝗼𝗽/𝗦𝗲𝗿𝘃𝗲𝗿
> https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/06/07/silent-fanless-freebsd-desktop-server/



I have a couple of these which I got cheap on Ebay...

http://uk.pcmag.com/lenovo-thinkcentre-m93p-tiny/539/review/lenovo-thinkcentre-m93p-tiny

Great machines... runs FreeBSD or even FreeNAS with no problem.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 18, 2018)

Small, good looking, and cheap (but well made) CHASSIS.


----------

